# safety poem



## chiv (Nov 12, 2008)

hi all.. just a little bored...

safety first, safety twice
thinking safety is always nice
when you hit the water, do u you bung
if you don't you might as well be hung
when you hit the water, get your PFD
if you have a spare, then get one for me
get your rod, reel and bait
if you can, then bring a mate
they'll keep you company, keep you safe
make sure you make it back for TAFE
if the day ain't right, and you fish at night
make sure you bring your safety light
it has to be high; above your head
to make you visible to those ahead!
tie your paddle close to your yak
cos if it falls in, it wont come back!
now when your fishing, try keeping it clean
look after your catch, and don't be mean
take your rubbish and bring a bag
look after your catch and bring a rag


----------



## cummins (Jul 7, 2008)

very nice i had a cath tune in my head it shold be on one of those prime adds


----------



## chiv (Nov 12, 2008)

howdy cummins!

i caught a trevally in 5 mins too! it almost yanked me rod and reel in the water!

cant turn ur back for a second on these sneaky little suckers!!


----------

